# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Sony Foto printer

## benseven11

Sony ka nxjerre ne qarkullim nje fotoprinter te ri
model PictureStation DPP-FP30
qe e merr dhe e printon fotografine nga digital kamera PicBridge
dhe mund ta printoje fotografine pa u lidhur me kompjuter
====
gjithashtu ka edhe kabell qe perdoret per tu lidhur me Pc 
per te marre fotografine nga kompjuteri dhe printuar
ofron printim me cipe te holle plastike mbrojtese(e laminuar)
qe i jep mbrojtje fotografise nga pluhurat,njollat dhe e ruan gjate
 foto printera te tjere te ngjashem
Canon i9900 Photo Printer
Canon i9900 Photo Printer
 Epson PictureMate
nje fotografi

---------

----------

